# اسمع دي هاتلاقي نفسك بتنشرها الف مرة (الكريسماس الاسلامى)



## marcelino (5 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Nmh0UxVW1D8[/YOUTUBE]

:smile02
*
**استمع ليا دلوقتى لو عايز تبقى مع الديانة الصحيحة مستنيرة و حرة
العراق كانت البداية .. كونك مسيحى تصرفك مش صحيح 
دول ممكن يحرقوا كنيستك او يغزوك فى قلبك
اجراس الجهاد .اجراس الجهاد 
الجهاد على طول
يالها من متعة لو معاك سكين او مسدس علشان تدبح مسيحى 
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد .. هنعترض طريقك 
يالها من متعة كبيرة شوف عملنا ايه من فرنسا للنرويج
السعودية تبقى صديقتى قادتنى للطريق 
الجلد ليك لو كنت مسيحى و هتحبسك للنهاية 
لا تقول انجيل ولا بابا ..و نتمنى تسمع كلامنا يااما هنوريك
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد 
الجهاد على طول
يالها من متعة لو معاك سكين او مسدس علشان تدبح مسيحى
فى مصر ما تحاولش انك تكون مكار ... لو فى طهران هيجمدوك لحد ما تلاقى الموت
فى السودان لو حاولت التصرف بشجاعة و اظهار انك مسيحى هيبعوك زى العبد
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد 
الجهاد على طول
يالها من متعة لو معاك سكين او مسدس علشان تدبح مسيحى
فى غزة لو كنت مسيحى يستحسن تصلى صلاتك الاخيرة 
و هنا فى فلسطين فى صلاتك فى بيت لحم دى كانت زمان مدينة مسيحية دلوقتى ما باقتش 
اجراس الجهاد .اجراس الجهاد 
الجهاد على طول
يالها من متعة لو معاك سكين او مسدس علشان تدبح مسيحى 
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد .. هنعترض طريقك 
يالها من متعة كبيرة شوف عملنا ايه من فرنسا للنرويج*

ثانكس زيزا للترجمه

ترجمه اخرى من ابو فادى

listen now to me
اسمعني الآن
if you want to be
اذا كنت تريد
with the right religion
ان تكون مع الدين الحق
enlightened and so free
متنور وحرا كثيرا

iraq, there for a start 
العراق كانت البداية
being christian isn't smart
كونك مسيحي خطوة غير ذكية
thay may burn burn down your churches
قد يحرقون كنائسكم إلى رماد
or stab you through the heart
او يطعنونك في قلبك

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجرس الجهاد
jihad all the way
جهاد على طول الطريق
oh what fun with a knife or gun
يا لها من متعة بسكين او مسدس
a Christian guy to slay
وشخص مسيحي لنقوم بذبحه

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد
coming up your way
الخروج عن دينك هو طريقك
oh what fun look what we've done
يا لها من متعة انظر ما فعلنا
from Paris to Norway
من باريس وحتى النرويج

the Saudis, yes, my friend
السعوديين نعم يا صديقي
they lead us in the trend
يقودوننا في موضة الجهاد
to flog you if you're Christian
إلى جلدك ان كنت مسيحيا
lock you up until the end
وحبسك حتى آخر ايام حياتك

no bible please. no pope
لا انجيل لو سمحت ولا بابا
and you'll comply we hope
نحن نتمى عليك ان تذعن
or otherwise they'll teach you
والا سوف نعلمك
to bungee with no rope
كيف تقفز من على علو عال بدون حبل امان

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجرس الجهاد
jihad all the way
جهاد على طول الطريق
oh what fun with a knife or gun
يا لها من متعة بسكين او مسدس
a Christian guy to slay
وشخص مسيحي لنقوم بذبحه

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد
coming up your way
الخروج عن دينك هو طريقك
oh what fun look what we've done
يا لها من متعة انظر ما فعلنا
from Paris to Norway
من باريس وحتى النرويج

in Egypt don't you try
في مصر لا تحاول
converting on the sly
التحول من دين لآخر بخباثة
in Teheran it's simple
في طهران الحل سهل
they ston you till you die
يرجمونك حتى الموت

the Sudanese, the brave
السودانين الشجعان
there if you misbehave
هناك اذا قمت باسائة التصرف
and practice Christianity
من خلال كونك مسيحي تمارس شعائر دينك
they sell you as a slave
سيبيعونك كعبد


jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجرس الجهاد
jihad all the way
جهاد على طول الطريق
oh what fun with a knife or gun
يا لها من متعة بسكين او مسدس
a Christian guy to slay
وشخص مسيحي لنقوم بذبحه

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد
coming up your way
الخروج عن دينك هو طريقك
oh what fun look what we've done
يا لها من متعة انظر ما فعلنا
from Paris to Norway
من باريس وحتى النرويج

Somalia, they have class
في الصومال لديهم صف يتعلمون فيه
they'll burn you very fast
حرقك بسرعة كبيرة
in Gaza if you're Christian
في غزة لو كنت مسيحي
you'd better pray your last
صل صلاتك الاخيرة

now here in the PA
والآن هنا في فلسطين
Bethlehem - where you pray
بيت لحم مكان صلاتك
it used to be a Christian town
كانت دائما مدينة مسيحية
we drove them all away
قمنا بطردهم جميعا

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد 
jihad all the way
الجهاد هو الطريق
oh what fun with a bomb or gun
يا لها من متعة بقمبلة او سكين
bad Christian blown a way
ومسيحي سيء يطير من هول الانفجار

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد
coming up your way
تغيير دينك هو الحل
oh what fun when we are done
يا لها من متعة عندما ننتهي من ارهابنا
from Moscow to LA
من موسكو إلى لوس انجلس امريكا

 

​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا ميلو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2011)

خلتنا نضحك يا مارو

جهاد بل وبيأذن كمان

ده اقل واجب


----------



## zezza (5 يناير 2011)

تصدق اول مرة ابتسم من ساعة اليوم المشؤم 
كليب تحفة يا مارو ..كلامه كله مظبوط 100%


----------



## marcelino (5 يناير 2011)

*انا كل شووووويه اشغلها فظيعه*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا ميلو
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



*ثااااااانكس روزى*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 يناير 2011)

بجد ضحكتنا 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 يناير 2011)

بجد ضحكتنا 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2011)

صح جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## losivertheprince (6 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح
على الرغم من أنى مش بحب الطريقة لكن للامانة يا أستاذ / مارسلينو 
واقعية جداً وحقيقية 100% 
لا وأيه فيها كل الاحلام الاسلامية ...... ربنا يستر
ميرسى كتير يا أستاذنا
ملحوظة : الراجل ده فقر بجد والقمر الصغير الى معاه دى عسل فعلاً*​


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2011)

العفو يا مارو على ايه 
بس يا رب تكون تمام ..لحسن الانجلش بتاعى ساعات بيقلب فيومى


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> خلتنا نضحك يا مارو
> 
> جهاد بل وبيأذن كمان
> 
> ده اقل واجب



*على رايك بقت بكل الاساليب
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> تصدق اول مرة ابتسم من ساعة اليوم المشؤم
> كليب تحفة يا مارو ..كلامه كله مظبوط 100%



*فعلا اول حاجه تضحكنى
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> بجد ضحكتنا
> هههههههههههههه




*وانا كماااان يا فادى ضحكتنى جدا وكل شويه اسمعها
*​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (6 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههه تسلم ضفته عل فيفوريت *

*رووووعة الرب يباركك*


----------



## nasa (6 يناير 2011)

ههههههههه
تحفه
ده انت فظيع بجد


----------



## missorang2006 (6 يناير 2011)

*مش حلوة
الناس بتحاول تتعاون وتصير أخوان مع بعض وانتوا بتفرقوا
اصحوا يا ناس ازا ما صححنا الاحوال بأخوية الدنيا بتولعِ​*


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (6 يناير 2011)

missorang2006 قال:


> *مش حلوة​*
> *الناس بتحاول تتعاون وتصير أخوان مع بعض وانتوا بتفرقوا*
> 
> *اصحوا يا ناس ازا ما صححنا الاحوال بأخوية الدنيا بتولعِ*​


 
*فيها ايه ؟! منتسلى* :08:


----------



## holiness (6 يناير 2011)

طريقة حلوة لتوصيل رسالة للغرب


----------



## missorang2006 (7 يناير 2011)

*ازا احنا منتسلى كدة فما نروح نعلق على اي مهزلة ممكن 
اخوانا المسلمين يعملةها عنا !!!!! مهزلة يعني همة كمان يتسلوا!!!!!​*


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> صح جداااااااااااااااا



*اةةةةةة*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> على الرغم من أنى مش بحب الطريقة لكن للامانة يا أستاذ / مارسلينو
> واقعية جداً وحقيقية 100%
> لا وأيه فيها كل الاحلام الاسلامية ...... ربنا يستر
> ...



*ماهى برغم من سخريتها بس حقيقيه للاسف
*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> العفو يا مارو على ايه
> بس يا رب تكون تمام ..لحسن الانجلش بتاعى ساعات بيقلب فيومى



*لا حلو اوى .. كفايه تعبك بس
*​


----------



## جيلان (8 يناير 2011)

هم يضحك وهم يبكى
تحفة صراحة شكرا مارسلينو


----------



## جندي المسيح (8 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك دحكتني
*​


----------



## dodoz (8 يناير 2011)

_هههههه
جامدة بجد
ميرسى لييك
يسوع يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2011)

المســ ابن ــيح قال:


> *هههههههههه تسلم ضفته عل فيفوريت *
> 
> *رووووعة الرب يباركك*



*ثاااااانكس يا حبيبى مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2011)

nasa قال:


> ههههههههه
> تحفه
> ده انت فظيع بجد



*هههههه ثانكس ناسا
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2011)

missorang2006 قال:


> *مش حلوة
> الناس بتحاول تتعاون وتصير أخوان مع بعض وانتوا بتفرقوا
> اصحوا يا ناس ازا ما صححنا الاحوال بأخوية الدنيا بتولعِ​*



*!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2011)

holiness قال:


> طريقة حلوة لتوصيل رسالة للغرب



*اة بالظبط كدة
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هم يضحك وهم يبكى
> تحفة صراحة شكرا مارسلينو



*شكرا جيلان
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2011)

أبو فادي عصام قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك دحكتني
> *​



*نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2011)

dodoz قال:


> _هههههه
> جامدة بجد
> ميرسى لييك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك
> _​




*ثانكس دودز*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (11 يناير 2011)

يارب سلام
شكرا ليك
الرب يباركك
ربنا موجود
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يناير 2011)

حلوة اوي ولذيذة
وده اقل واجب ممكن يعملوه معانا
اصلهم بيعزونا موت بصراحة
شكرا مارسلينو علي الكليب الحلو ده​


----------



## جندي المسيح (15 يناير 2011)

لو مافياش ازعاج للرفع وبرضو للمزيد من الفهم للحقيقة المرة

listen now to me
اسمعني الآن
if you want to be
اذا كنت تريد
with the right religion
ان تكون مع الدين الحق
enlightened and so free
متنور وحرا كثيرا

iraq, there for a start 
العراق كانت البداية
being christian isn't smart
كونك مسيحي خطوة غير ذكية
thay may burn burn down your churches
قد يحرقون كنائسكم إلى رماد
or stab you through the heart
او يطعنونك في قلبك

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجرس الجهاد
jihad all the way
جهاد على طول الطريق
oh what fun with a knife or gun
يا لها من متعة بسكين او مسدس
a Christian guy to slay
وشخص مسيحي لنقوم بذبحه

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد
coming up your way
الخروج عن دينك هو طريقك
oh what fun look what we've done
يا لها من متعة انظر ما فعلنا
from Paris to Norway
من باريس وحتى النرويج

the Saudis, yes, my friend
السعوديين نعم يا صديقي
they lead us in the trend
يقودوننا في موضة الجهاد
to flog you if you're Christian
إلى جلدك ان كنت مسيحيا
lock you up until the end
وحبسك حتى آخر ايام حياتك

no bible please. no pope
لا انجيل لو سمحت ولا بابا
and you'll comply we hope
نحن نتمى عليك ان تذعن
or otherwise they'll teach you
والا سوف نعلمك
to bungee with no rope
كيف تقفز من على علو عال بدون حبل امان

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجرس الجهاد
jihad all the way
جهاد على طول الطريق
oh what fun with a knife or gun
يا لها من متعة بسكين او مسدس
a Christian guy to slay
وشخص مسيحي لنقوم بذبحه

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد
coming up your way
الخروج عن دينك هو طريقك
oh what fun look what we've done
يا لها من متعة انظر ما فعلنا
from Paris to Norway
من باريس وحتى النرويج

in Egypt don't you try
في مصر لا تحاول
converting on the sly
التحول من دين لآخر بخباثة
in Teheran it's simple
في طهران الحل سهل
they ston you till you die
يرجمونك حتى الموت

the Sudanese, the brave
السودانين الشجعان
there if you misbehave
هناك اذا قمت باسائة التصرف
and practice Christianity
من خلال كونك مسيحي تمارس شعائر دينك
they sell you as a slave
سيبيعونك كعبد


jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجرس الجهاد
jihad all the way
جهاد على طول الطريق
oh what fun with a knife or gun
يا لها من متعة بسكين او مسدس
a Christian guy to slay
وشخص مسيحي لنقوم بذبحه

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد
coming up your way
الخروج عن دينك هو طريقك
oh what fun look what we've done
يا لها من متعة انظر ما فعلنا
from Paris to Norway
من باريس وحتى النرويج

Somalia, they have class
في الصومال لديهم صف يتعلمون فيه
they'll burn you very fast
حرقك بسرعة كبيرة
in Gaza if you're Christian
في غزة لو كنت مسيحي
you'd better pray your last
صل صلاتك الاخيرة

now here in the PA
والآن هنا في فلسطين
Bethlehem - where you pray
بيت لحم مكان صلاتك
it used to be a Christian town
كانت دائما مدينة مسيحية
we drove them all away
قمنا بطردهم جميعا

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد 
jihad all the way
الجهاد هو الطريق
oh what fun with a bomb or gun
يا لها من متعة بقمبلة او سكين
bad Christian blown a way
ومسيحي سيء يطير من هول الانفجار

jihad bells, jihad bells
اجراس الجهاد اجراس الجهاد
coming up your way
تغيير دينك هو الحل
oh what fun when we are done
يا لها من متعة عندما ننتهي من ارهابنا
from Moscow to LA
من موسكو إلى لوس انجلس امريكا

الحقيقة
​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*حلوة جداً يا مارسيلينو و بجد واقعية جداً و مضحكة و ألف شكر ليك.
*


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه بصراحة مضحكة وجااااامدة اخر حاجة
والواد اللى بيغنى جامد اخر حاجة


----------



## الملك أبجر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

رااااااائعة !! تسلم ايديك !


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسى مارو للفيديو
دا فعلا اللى بيحصل للمسيحيين​​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي على الفيديو​*


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بمناسبه أقتراب الكريسماس  

 للــــــــــرفع:smile02:smile02​


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *حلوة جداً يا مارسيلينو و بجد واقعية جداً و مضحكة و ألف شكر ليك.
> *




شكرا ليك نورت​


----------



## Luffy (4 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتني بجد ,, حسيت بسخافة المغني ^_^

تصدقوا يا عرب ,, أننا نحبكم , وبعمري ما فكرت اذبح او اقتل

نفسي اروح الجهاد يس ما انكر ,, لانوا شي مقدس بالنسبة لنا

واي شرف اكبر من ان تموت مجاهدا في سبيل الرب ؟



لكن السؤال هنا ,, من سوف نجاهد ؟؟ انتم ,, لا والرب لا نريد !

نجاهد من عادانا ,, اسرائيل ,, جنود امريكا فالعراق ,, ولم لا ؟

اليسوا غزاة معتدين ,, ؟ الستم انتم يا أهل مصر الشقيقة من حارب وضحى بدمائة لاجل بلده مصر في حرب اسرائيل ؟؟ كيف تنكرون الجهاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا تاخذوا الدين ع فرقة معينه او طائفة معينه ,, انظروا بقلوبكم

كفى سخرية من ديانات الناس الآخرين


انا متاكد كلامي مش هيقنع اي احد , لان القناعة بيدكم انتم مش بكلامي

لو فكرتم بيوم تفتحوا عقولكم ^^


اللهم ارزقني الشهادة في سبيلكـ

مقتولا بمسدس او مذبوحا بسكين من قبل مسيحي معتدي ,, ^^


----------



## marcelino (4 يناير 2012)

Luffy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ضحكتني بجد ,, حسيت بسخافة المغني ^_^
> 
> ...




ماشى يا مان تعالالى انا اموتك شهييييييييد :smile01​


----------



## سوري وافتخر (6 يناير 2012)

*سماع هي نداء من القلب*

*انا بس بحب قول انو عم تلعبو  عالوتر الحساس

عم تلعبو بدم اخواتكم شو ما كانت طائفتون 

وبهديكم هالمقطع من حمص اكتر المناطق السورية تنوع طائفي 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azi3AwIXg2g



يا ريت تفيقو و نفيق كلنا ع حالنا 

​*


----------



## Josep (6 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه 

هلموا الى الجهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد 

هههههههههههه  يخرب عقلك يا مرسلينو


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2012)

للـــــــــــــرفع من جديد ​


----------

